# Jelly always runny/WHAT am I doing wrong?



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

My mother in law always helped me make jelly because mine was ALWAYS soupy and wouldn't jell like it's suppose to do. She's no longer with us so I gotta figure out WHAT I am doing wrong. I sure do miss my canning buddy!  Now I have to can it sugar free with stevia if I can and I know I have to use the sugar free stuff and I can't remember what the stuff is called right now. Can someone tell me just how to do it so it wont be soooo soupy please?


I'm planning on making some scuppernong jelly. IF I am remembering right I just put just enough water to get the scuppernongs boiling. Is that right? I don't have all my stuff together to make it yet but was going to go ahead and boil it and freeze it until I get my ingredients.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You don't have that Ball Canning Guide yet, do you?


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that the Ball blue book or called something like that? I have one that is a couple years old but not this years.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

If you are using pectin, you have to make sure that your jelly is at a full rolling boil before adding sugar and for the minute after you add it. Not just boiling, but boiling hard enough that when you stir it the stuff will probably splatter all over from boiling. I used to not be able to get jelly or jam to set and once I figured out how hard it needed to boil have not had a failure. I have made jelly without added pectin only once and it turned out hard as a rock.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Now I aways perform the "saucer test" before jarring up my preserves. 

Place 3 or 4 coffee cup saucers in the freezers before you start your canning batch. Once you reach the stage where you THINK the jelly is ready, ladle a spoonful of you jel onto one of the ice-cold dishes. It will quickly cool down enough to determine empirically if you jam has set properly.

If it sets, you're done. If it does not set, keep boiling for an additional 5 minutes, then test again. Repeat as needed. Keep it on the stove boiling till it sets.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

BBB says add the sugar and heat to a boil before adding pectin. Is the BBB wrong?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I use powdered pectin and mixed the pectin with juice, brought it to a boil then add the sugar. I have not used a recipe from the BBB, but the ones I have seen use liquid pectin and yes, in case of liquid pectin the sugar goes in and it is heated to a boil, then add the pectin. Powdered pectin goes in right away and then sugar is added after it boils. 

Disclaimer: It really depends on the brand of pectin when it goes in.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

MichaelK! said:


> Now I aways perform the "saucer test" before jarring up my preserves.
> 
> Place 3 or 4 coffee cup saucers in the freezers before you start your canning batch. Once you reach the stage where you THINK the jelly is ready, ladle a spoonful of you jel onto one of the ice-cold dishes. It will quickly cool down enough to determine empirically if you jam has set properly.
> 
> If it sets, you're done. If it does not set, keep boiling for an additional 5 minutes, then test again. Repeat as needed. Keep it on the stove boiling till it sets.


Great idea!
That's something I'm going to use!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NEfarmgirl said:


> I use powdered pectin and mixed the pectin with juice, brought it to a boil then add the sugar. I have not used a recipe from the BBB, but the ones I have seen use liquid pectin and yes, in case of liquid pectin the sugar goes in and it is heated to a boil, then add the pectin. Powdered pectin goes in right away and then sugar is added after it boils.
> 
> Disclaimer: It really depends on the brand of pectin when it goes in.


It really would help is the BBB had that same disclaimer. I didn't realize the 2 would be added at different times. I've got 18 half pints of grape/currant syrup now. But it's GOOOOOD syrup! Can't wait until I have some time to make pancakes to pour it on!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

That does sound yummy! You could try to reprocess some of it if you want to make jelly. It is easy to do, but just takes some time.


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW thank you all!!!! I cooked it down and squeezed out the juices and got a good gallon bag of juice. I put it in the freezer until I can get to town and get my stuff.


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

NEfarmgirl said:


> If you are using pectin, you have to make sure that your jelly is at a full rolling boil before adding sugar and for the minute after you add it. Not just boiling, but boiling hard enough that when you stir it the stuff will probably splatter all over from boiling. I used to not be able to get jelly or jam to set and once I figured out how hard it needed to boil have not had a failure. I have made jelly without added pectin only once and it turned out hard as a rock.


Not going to use sugar though, was going to use Stevia or Splenda.  I need it sugar free. Someone said to use frozen concentrated apple juice and it helps it to jell. I'd have to add that when I put the juice in so it would be rolling boiling. ???


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I always use sugar myself but I found this quote, and I've see this type of pectin in stores before. I assume this kind of pectin comes with instruction like regular does.



> If you are diabetic, sugar-restricted or have other reasons to avoid refined sugars, you can make sugar-free jam using natural sweeteners (honey, fruit juice, fruit juice concentrate, etc.) or Stevia (or if you prefer, Splenda) or Stevia instead of sugar; but only if you use one of the following:
> Sure Jell Fruit-Jell No-Sugar needed pectin (in the pink boxes),
> Ball / Jarden No-Sugar needed pectin or
> Pomona Universal Pectin.


 http://www.pickyourown.org/jamnosugar.htm


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Gardnpondr said:


> Not going to use sugar though, was going to use Stevia or Splenda.  I need it sugar free. Someone said to use frozen concentrated apple juice and it helps it to jell. I'd have to add that when I put the juice in so it would be rolling boiling. ???


I have made sugar free jam for my hubby with Splenda. I know apples are naturally higher in pectin so if you added some concentrate to the juice before you brought it to the first boil it should be fine. I have never tried doing that, but it makes sense. I would not be able to tell you how much to use.


----------



## agwagenecht (Jul 10, 2015)

I did muscadine and scuppernong last month. Follow the recipe in the Ball Book for grape jam without pectin. You have to separate the skins and pulp into separate pots and cook them individually. Cook the pulp first then strain out the seeds. Use just enough water to cover the skins and cook them til tender. I purÃ©e the skins before adding the pulp for a smoother texture. The skins will provide plenty of pectin. Trust me, adding pectin will make is gummy.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Use Pamonas. Works great every time for me. And it will set without sugar.


----------

